
At Eurobike, Wahoo, Stages and others show smart stationary bikes - troydavis
https://www.bicycleretailer.com/product-tech/2019/09/04/wahoo-and-stages-show-smart-stationary-bikes-eurobike-indoor-craze
======
troydavis
Wahoo KICKR BIKE, from [https://www.wahoofitness.com/devices/smart-bike/kickr-
bike](https://www.wahoofitness.com/devices/smart-bike/kickr-bike):

> KICKR BIKE combines KICKR’s legendary resistance and grade simulation
> technologies to replicate the sensation of riding outdoors– including
> downhill simulation that allows you to maintain speed on virtual descents.

> Programmable virtual shifting allows KICKR BIKE to match the gear ratios and
> functionality of group sets from leading manufacturers like SRAM, Shimano,
> and Campagnolo today and in the future.

> Guided by an intuitive set-up app, Wahoo has made it simple to match KICKR
> BIKE’s fit to your outdoor bike’s exact geometry. From saddle height to
> crank length to reach, you can dial in the fit that provides optimal comfort
> and performance.

